# 2" snow storm, salt before starts or after?



## Lasher66

Ok, I know this is a dumb question, but I plow for a Post Office and right now we are supposed to get 1" to 2" tonight. I am thinking since they are closed right now, I can wait till most the snow is down, then plow and salt it. But if this were to happen during the day when employees and customers are coming and going, would you guys salt as soon as it starts then again after. I noticed before when I salted before a 1 to 2" storm, everything just turned to slush and I had to plow it anyways. Just wanted to know what you guys do in this situation. The Post Office is pretty strict on having salt down when slippery. Thanks

Jason


----------



## Young Pup

Since it is closed like you said, I would wait. I would do the same thing as you salting while they are open to cover yourself. What does your contract say? Also if you have enough accum while they are open you might have to drop your plow to open lanes up. What does your contract say about that?


----------



## Clapper&Company

We also plow a few post offices.

I would Salt when it starts to cover, and do the walks. Then keep salting as needed. Some of our accounts we have salted 3-4 times in a day.

Then push off the slush. 
Salt again.

When its all done, your still need to plow where the cars were parked.


----------



## Jay brown

i guess every town is different......NO ONE here salts before a snow fall....


----------



## carcrz

Jay brown;474558 said:


> i guess every town is different......NO ONE here salts before a snow fall....


I've been slowly working people into it. It keeps all this stinking ice from sticking to the ground before the snow. Otherwise it looks about the same due to the 2" of ice under the snow.


----------



## ultimate plow

If I salted 3-4 times a day on one account I would be rich. How do customers let you salt like that? I could see if it was a big shopping center or busy strip mall. 2" of snow, I would plow it once then salt it.


----------



## alleghenypaving

if your a smart business owner,you would think of that 2 or 3 times in one day as cheap insurance.nobody wants to go to court..better safe than sorry..little salting is alot cheaper than some one falling..


----------



## ultimate plow

alleghenypaving;475010 said:


> if your a smart business owner,you would think of that 2 or 3 times in one day as cheap insurance.nobody wants to go to court..better safe than sorry..little salting is alot cheaper than some one falling..


You mean just a little salting? I think you mean a lot of salting. Well I guess im not a smart business owner because I dont salt 3-4 times a day at one account.


----------



## forestfireguy

If you knew they were closed throughout the event AND you weren't expecting icing at any point during the storm 1 app at the end would be ok, I would have done 2 anyway a pre treat and a post storm app. This way you prevent the bond.


----------



## JD Dave

We always presalt before a storm unless they are closed or it is to start snowing after they are closed. The place that are open 24 hrs are alway presalted.


----------



## Young Pup

What did you end up doing? How much snow did you finally get up there? We had on average 3 inches here.


----------



## NoFearDeere

Wait till storm finishes or business opens then plowand salt, whichever comes first. During business hours, scrape clean, keep main areas open, and salt as needed.


----------



## Lasher66

I ended up just waiting till most snow fell then plowed and salted. I just feel like when first starts snowing that I should be doing something instead of waiting for 2". I guess if they were open during business hours I would have salted right away since customers are coming and going and then when they closed I would go back and plow then salt again. 

Jason


----------



## Young Pup

That is what I would have done since they were not open.


----------



## Burkartsplow

ultimate plow;475097 said:


> You mean just a little salting? I think you mean a lot of salting. Well I guess im not a smart business owner because I dont salt 3-4 times a day at one account.


We have banks and i salt them at least 3 times a day during a storm. Banks are where it is at. a dusting of snow that will melt off once the first car drives over it. They want salt!!!


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Burkartsplow;475740 said:


> We have banks and i salt them at least 3 times a day during a storm. Banks are where it is at. a dusting of snow that will melt off once the first car drives over it. They want salt!!!


I got 3 banks around town, that are the same way. Its seems liek for every flake they want a grain of salt, its ridiculus but thats the way they want it. 24/7 even at in the middle of the night b/c of the atms. I salt up to 2-3 times a day/night on a regular basis on those. They sure scrape up nice when we plow them.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

What would happen if some doughhead decided to go see if he could mail a letter and slipped and fell because you didnt do anything because you knew they were closed? 

When you guys pre salt, do you head out while its still sorta flurries? or once you get cover up? Also then how long do you wait till you start pushing.

I dont work on a plowing trigger, mine are either per push (plus salt or sand) or seasonal (everything including salt or sand) 

I could presalt my seasonals if it saved me time but I know it would be hard to convince my per push's to pre salt. My per push customers dont seem to want to be educated on how salt can work for them, they just want to see me work (push snow) for their money.


----------



## SnowMP

*How Much?*



MIDTOWNPC;476936 said:


> What would happen if some doughhead decided to go see if he could mail a letter and slipped and fell because you didnt do anything because you knew they were closed?
> 
> When you guys pre salt, do you head out while its still sorta flurries? or once you get cover up? Also then how long do you wait till you start pushing.
> 
> I dont work on a plowing trigger, mine are either per push (plus salt or sand) or seasonal (everything including salt or sand)
> 
> I could presalt my seasonals if it saved me time but I know it would be hard to convince my per push's to pre salt. My per push customers dont seem to want to be educated on how salt can work for them, they just want to see me work (push snow) for their money.


I'm new to plowing. How much extra$ should expect to get for salting? For example a 50' driveway.


----------



## TaylorMade

Lasher66;474344 said:


> Ok, I know this is a dumb question, but I plow for a Post Office and right now we are supposed to get 1" to 2" tonight. I am thinking since they are closed right now, I can wait till most the snow is down, then plow and salt it. But if this were to happen during the day when employees and customers are coming and going, would you guys salt as soon as it starts then again after. I noticed before when I salted before a 1 to 2" storm, everything just turned to slush and I had to plow it anyways. Just wanted to know what you guys do in this situation. The Post Office is pretty strict on having salt down when slippery. Thanks
> 
> Jason


Jason when in doubt salt they look at it as its cheaper than a slip and fall.


----------



## robo01

We plow then we salt the unless we kno its alittle and it will freeze then we will salt and then clear off the slush and salt the remaining.


----------



## jjtmarineb2

SnowMP;478659 said:


> I'm new to plowing. How much extra$ should expect to get for salting? For example a 50' driveway.


Do a search on SALT PRICING or similar terms. There are a lot of threads regarding this.
Good Luck! :salute:


----------

